# Best wood. And tips. For smoking red drum and other fish.



## smokin ts bbq (Nov 27, 2015)

Recently my grandfather bought a new motor for my dad's boat. We go salt water fishing every weekend (they're out now without me because I have a project for school to get done)  And we always catch red drum (red fish)  and black drum. Occasionally a white or speckled trout or a sheep's head. I was wondering. Do any of these fish taste good smoked?  And if so,  what is the best wood to use. Also. If you have any tips or recipes for it I'm all ears!!  

BTW. I have a MES 40.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2015)

Alder, Apple, peach, cherry, pecan are all good woods for fish. 

I like to do a 4:1 sugar to salt dry brine. Put a layer of brine in the bottom of a non reactive container. Pale a layer of fish, cover with brine, repeat layering, last layer being brine. Leave in brine 4-8 hours. Rinse, season with whatever spices you like and air dry fish to form pellicle.  Smoke over low heat. I use a step method. I start at 130, no smoke for first hour. Then I add 10 degrees and smoke. Every hour I add 10 degrees. I do this until the put temp reaches 180 or the internal temp of the fish reaches 145. 2-4 hours of smoke is ample for most fish.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Nov 27, 2015)

My father-in-law says he always uses Alder Wood for fish. So that's what I use and have never been disappointed. At least try it out sometime. It's nice and light so you don't loose the fish flavor.


----------

